# Invito a leggere sia a ... sia a ...



## ohbice

Buona domenica a tutti.
Ero intento a scrivere un post in Facebook e mi è venuto di scrivere "Invito a leggere l'intervista sia a quelli che ... , sia, perché no, a coloro i quali ...
I puntini di sospensione rappresentano atteggiamenti "politici" che credo non siano pubblicabili sul forum, e comunque non rappresentano un problema.
Il problema è che poi, rileggendo il post prima di pubblicarlo, ho corretto la frase così: "Invito a leggere l'intervista sia quelli che ... . Sia coloro che ...".
In pratica mi sembra che le "a" (in "sia a" ... "sia a") non siano corrette.
Allora la domanda: ho ragione nel dire che quelle "a" siano di troppo?
E, altra domanda (che spero non dia noia ai moderatori): perché in un primo momento mi è venuto "naturale" mettere 'ste "a"? Ho in mente una qualche struttura dialettale per questo genere di frase?
Grazie, al solito 
p


----------



## Pietruzzo

Forse le tue perplessità derivano dalla posizione poco naturale del complemento diretto. Penso si direbbe "Invito tutti a leggere l'intervista" e non "invito a leggere l'intervista tutti". Oppure, nel tuo caso, "Invito a leggere l'intervista, e mi rivolgo sia a...sia a...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, ohbice. Il cosiddetto accusativo preposizionale (invitare a qualcuno) è catteristico dei dialetti meridionali, e mi sembra di ricordare che non sia il tuo caso...


----------



## Pietruzzo

Necsus said:


> Ciao, ohbice. Il cosiddetto accusativo preposizionale (invitare a qualcuno) è catteristico dei dialetti meridionali


Non il mio.


----------



## lorenzos

Potrebbe essere perché un invito non si nega a nessuno😉: *rivolgo* un invito *a*...


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> l'intervista sia a quelli che..


Qui si potrebbe anche equivocare: (fare) un'intervista a qualcuno = intervistare qualcuno. _ Hai sentito l'intervista al Presidente?..._



ohbice said:


> perché in un primo momento mi è venuto "naturale" mettere 'ste "a"? Ho in mente una qualche struttura dialettale per questo genere di frase?


Dovresti interrogare te stesso.


----------



## ohbice

Yes mi sono interrogato e continuo a interrogarmi.
Grazie a tutti 

@ Pietruzzo: il problema è che la forma "normale" l'avevo usata appena prima, e forse inconsciamente non volevo ripeterla. Comunque credo che la spiegazione più logica sia la tua.


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
ma cosa vuoi intendere?
(Io) invito a leggere l'intervista (fatta) sia a quelli che....
L' invito a leggere l'intervista (fatta) sia a quelli che...  
(Io) invito a leggere l'intervista sia a quelli che.... (tu inviti "quelli" alla lettura)
Mi gira un po' la testa


----------



## ohbice

L'intervista è quella che un giornalista del Corriere ha fatto all'ex magistrato Colombo.
Colombo parla della sua esperienza con il processo "Mani pulite", e dice una cosa che urta un po' col senso comune dei nostri giorni: sostiene che i politici erano colpevoli, ma i cittadini erano colpevoli un po' di più.
Nel mio post affermo che l'intervista a Colombo andrebbe letta da tutti. Sia da quelli che si candidano in liste partitiche, sia (soprattutto) da quelli che si candidano in liste civiche e vanno in giro a dire che i partiti politici sono il peggio del peggio. 
L'invito è a leggerla, l'intervista, non a farla.
Con tutto il rispetto per il forum e per i moderatori, mi sembrava doveroso rispondere alla richiesta di chiarezza di alfaalfa.


----------



## bearded

Mi pare che alfaalfa sia caduto precisamente nell'equivoco al quale ho accennato al #6..  Sono i guai provocati da quell'indebito ''a''.


----------



## ohbice

O che l'hai indotta alla confusione... 
Scherzo, dai ;-)


----------



## bearded




----------



## alfaalfa

Grazie per la spiegazione


ohbice said:


> indott*o*


 Ri-grazie.
Qualcosa ho certamente equivocato, sì. 
Ma "a" risulterebbe debito se nella  frase iniziale considerassimo "invito" come sostantivo?


----------



## lorenzos

alfaalfa said:


> Ma "a" risulterebbe debito se nella frase iniziale considerassimo "invito" come sostantivo?


Sì, ma allora sarebbe: "_[Questo è un] "*Invito *a leggere l'intervista [rivolto] sia *a *quelli che..."_
oppure: "*Invito *a leggere l'intervista sia *per *quelli che... "


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> _ [rivolto] sia *a *quelli che..."_
> oppure: "*Invito * *per *quelli che... "


----------



## ohbice

Grazie a tutti


----------

